# Siemens Logo soft Confort PLC



## Vengador (Oct 4, 2013)

Que tal, mi intencion es compartir los programas que me han ayudado a lo largo de mi carrera como electrico.

En esta ocacion adjunto un program apara poder programar PLC simens (Escalera)

http://depositfiles.org/files/44iee55e4
http://depositfiles.org/files/b1za48v1b


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 4, 2013)

Amigo muchas gracias por compartir.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 5, 2013)

¿y como se instala el programa? cual es el procedimiento ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 5, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ¿y como se instala el programa? cual es el procedimiento ?



Dentro de los archivos comprimidos se encuentra un archivo imagen (ISO)

Con este grabas un CD.

Una ves grabado te vas al directorio: \CDROM_Installers\Disk1\InstData

Dentro de este directorio tenes las posibilidades de instalarlo bajo Windows, Linux o MAC


*O abrís el archivo ISO en una carpeta nueva*

Una ves abierto te vas al directorio: Carpeta Nueva\CDROM_Installers\Disk1\InstData

Dentro de este directorio tenes las posibilidades de instalarlo bajo Windows, Linux o MAC


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 5, 2013)

ya encontré como instalarlo ,monte la imagen en una carpeta y alli adentro encontré un la sección linux un instalador .bin ,
se instalo correctamente,pero me queda ver el manual porque no encuentro en la barra  para ejecutar el programa,
deberia estar en ''aplicaciones/programacion''  o en ''aplicaciones/otras''
pero no se preocupen ya lo voy a solucionar,
muchas gracias¡¡


----------



## josue david cachi (Nov 11, 2013)

puede funcionar en una pc64bits


----------

